# Loud stomach and rancid gas



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer has been on raw for weeks now. Just now, his stomach started making some really loud noises. The gurgling noises can be heard from the other room! He just farted a very serious fart too. I looked it up online only to be bombarded with lots of scary information about Addison's and bloat. I don't want to jump the gun here (many times I think I need to run to the vet only for the condition to clear up the next day or two on its own.)

The last month or so they have been getting fed at 5 pm. Do you think he could just be hungry? I should add his interest in grass has gone up (I thought it was because spring has brought us some luscious grass) and he has been puking up the grass the last couple of days. 

I just hope this isnt a raw related problem. He has been doing so well.

I will of course take him to the vet if its a real problem (I am a hypochondriac for them as well as myself sometimes) but I cant justify taking him unless this is a real concern.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What is he eating at this time/


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Of course it can be anything from the mildest to the worst. How is he acting otherwise besides the eating grass? 

Snorkels just went through several days of really loud stomach grumblings and lots of very stinky farts, but it was because i was feeding her too much. I would think if it were something like bloat he would be feeling sick overall? Is his stomach distended?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

He hasn't eaten since yesterday. He eats chicken, beef, turkey, and liver these days, has had venison but not recently.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tank has been eating a lot of grass too. Im curious to hear about this one.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

He seems to be acting normal. He still is an affection hound. He went to lay on the couch because I stopped petting him. His stomach felt ok that I know of. I did up his amount of food from 2.5 pounds to a little over 3 because I realized I wasn't feeding him enough. He always finishes him meals. 

I was going to take them for a walk later. Do you think I should?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs will eat more grass going through the transition of raw, I feed tripe and kelp on a regular basis and my dogs haven't grazed for a long time. I would think that Dozer just has a mild case of stomach upset for any number of reasons that we can't quite know, When my boy Leo gets an upset stomach, i usally will give him a pepcid and he is good. Liz will chime in with her more natural approach..Hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Should I give him something for his tummy aches? I think all I have is maalox. No idea if that is dog safe.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never used maalox on my dogs but have used the chalky pill form of pepto bismol, but that was for runny poo. It could be he has some acid going on and that is why I use the pepcid or famotadine


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i bet it's the increase in food. I was surprised when I increased Snorkels' food that it made her so gassy. It's the same food, just more of it.

I didn't give her anything because I don't like to screw with her normal stomach juices. But i did reduce her food a little and it went away.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i've seen a lot of dogs interested in new spring grass so I wouldn't be alarmed about that. does your dog look uncomfortable or lethargic? if not he's probably fine


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you think it's something more serious....i mean, that the gas is so noxious and foul, it seems as if something died inside....then he could have something more than just gas....

the nose knows, ya know?

if he's not eating, it sounds like he has a little gastric upset.....i'd put him on his left side, and gently massage his belly.....clockwise....twelve noon would be upper intestine, six p.m. would be lower intestine....so, yeah, clockwise....

and then i would probably not feed him today....maybe give him a no sodium broth....you can take a chicken leg and make broth with it...just boil the crap out of it.

i would not give maalox....you can, however, give gas-x...but right now, i'd wait and see....

when was the last time he ate and what did he have?

oh. i just noticed you increased his food....maybe he needs that half pound more in the a.m.....maybe it's too much at once, not too much.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky's tummy gets incredibly gurgly whenever I feed him something that doesn't agree with him. No matter how often I try him on beef, it makes his stomach gurgle terribly. You can hear it from across the room. It doesn't seem to really bother him, but it really bothers me! He also gurgles when he eats a lot at one time. 

It may just be one of the foods you gave him just doesn't not agree with him, like the beef does not agree with Rocky. What did you give him last, just before all the gurgling started? That. or the increase in food like everyone else said is what i'm thinking. I keep Rocky at two meals a day because he just does not do well on one big meal.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that was a large increase in food. I took a week to raise my youngster's food so he wouldn't get sick. I would back off and start adding the extra in more slowly.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If it is because of the food (something did not agree with him, too much too fast, etc.) why would I not notice until almost 24 hours later? Just think that is weird. 

I will try to increase his meals slower next time. 

Also, I haven't heard it rumble anymore. We went on a walk and he acted like his normal goofy self. 

Thank you everyone that replied. It means a lot knowing you guys are here for this kind of thing. I tend to panic. If I went to the vet over every sniffle and every oddity, they would probably think I was nuts.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> If it is because of the food (something did not agree with him, too much too fast, etc.) why would I not notice until almost 24 hours later? Just think that is weird.
> 
> I will try to increase his meals slower next time.
> 
> ...


and that used to be me, until i joined this group and a few other lists and i have liz on speed dial. LOL

now, i'm not so sure i'm even taking them in for a wellness check.....i probably should, because malia is 12 1/2....and bubba, is, well...bubba....and they could probably use some blood work...

but they look and act and feel so good....you can tell when a dog isn't well....


----------

